# swollen teat ot titty?



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Our husky is 15 now and she has a swollen teat,she was spayed over 10 years ago,the vet gave us some anti-biotics and pain meds for her to see if maybe it could be an infection.Its not going down much at all and he said he may have to operate,has anyone had this happen to any of thier loved ones?She had a stroke last year and we are so worried about operation at her age,i just pray she can handle this,could be a small tumor that needs to come out,is one of the things the vet said also.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aren't mammary tumors fairly common? Not sure, I've had mostly male dogs.

Maybe they can do the twilight stuff that's not like putting her completely out. My dog has had that done - then when the surgery is over they give them something to reverse it and they are good as new.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would not hesitate to have a fine needle aspirite done on it. This is where your vet will stick a fine needle into it and pull out a few cells to examine to see if there's anything abnormal. 

Mammary tumors are fairly common in older dogs, even ones who've been spayed. Mammary cancers can spread very quickly so the sooner you can get her in for that the better. 

How long has she been on the medication that was given by your vet? It can take several days for antibiotics to start working....


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies,she has been on anti-biotics for almost two weeks now.The vet wants me to bring her in once the two weeks is up,which will be on the sixteenth,but thank you again and i will post what we find out as soon as possible.Last year when she had her stroke everyone here really helped us out alot,and we thank you all so much.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*from swollen teat to heart issues*

Well we went to vet today and after he looked our baby over and checked her heart he said that she has something wrong with her heart and that there isnt anyway at all that any operations could be done,so he is keeping her on anti-biotics and started her on enalapril,i wasnt expecting to get that news today,i played hell keeping myself together and driving home to tell the wife the news,oh what a day.I will post more soon,but our girl is doing really well,we could use a little more info from vet,he told us to bring her back in another two weeks,so i will search web for more info also.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Your girl does not need to be put under to have the nipple removed. It can be done by a local. My 14 yr old girl had a nipple removed this way due to a growth, it was a much safer option for her due to her age and a grade 3 murmur.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with doing a local anesthesia procedure to remove this mass. If he won't do a fine needle aspirite then I would find someone who will. Mammary masses are really not something you want to mess around with!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't' have anything to add, except to wish you and your wife good luck and hope everything goes well.
Please listen to these guys, they know what they are talking about, if your vet isn't prepared to do a needle aspiration and local, then don't hesitate to find someone who will. Promise you'll do that?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Please keep us posted and we'll be thinking about you, your wife and your prescious girl. Paws crossed here!!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes we will have to get to another vet and get a second opinion on this whole situation,i thank you all for sharing your much appreciated info,and you are all correct on the swollen teat and everything,we really need to get that taken care of asap,from what i have been reading it can be a matter of life and death,this vet has been great over the years and i dont understand his decisions from what i have been finding out.I will have alot to discuss with him at our next appointment,whew,i couldnt even talk when he hit me with the heart condition news about our girl,i felt like someone had me by the throat.So trust me.i will be busy taking care of this,she means everything in the world to us.Thanks again...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can tell by your posts that your girl is super special to you guys. Please keep us in touch with what you find out and how she is doing. I understand what you are going through, it's so tough at this age.
My sister in law has a 14, almost 15yo Siberian Husky. Same sort of thing, breaks my heart. Good luck, will be thinking of you.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Like MollyWoppy says, please do keep us posted as you learn more. I fine needle aspirate is no big deal and should be done as soon as you can. Our vet did one so quickly on our girl she nor I even realied it was happening. It was a relief to know the outcome quickly. Now that you are dealing with the shock of the cardiac news you are armed to go in and ask the vet to handle this teat situation, and demand more cardiac info. At this age things are so difficult, been there, more times than I like to remember. Remember all you can ever do is your best for her, and that's what you have been doing. We will wait for further updates and will be keeping you all in our thoughts.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all,just got back from vet,the teat started draining last night and went down alot and he said that was very good and changed her anti-biotic.Vet said he is sure that it will clear up since it has started draining and to try and keep it clean and apply a very warm clean cloth a few times a day.As for her heart he said it is responding to meds and sounds alot better also and that her condition with her heart is due to her age.So she is stable now and she is doing great,and if the teat doesnt indeed clear all the way up he said he will aspirate and look into it,but he did sound pretty confident that she will be fine.So,i will do my part and take the best care of her as always,so i really enjoyed some good news for a change,and we thank you all also.I will let you all know how things go,time for me to take a break,whew.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Hopefully this is just an infection....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome news. I was sort of nervous to read your update, so to hear that she is doing so well was just lovely. Thanks for the update, I'm so happy the old girl is hanging in there and in good health.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*Emergency-*

Our girl went to get off couch and she has lost her balance and is barely able to get around,we went through this before and she bounced back,this is really ough,she still wags her tail at times,its breaking my heart.We called vet and he said to continue her meds,and than he said the girl is just up there in age and all.So,i am by her side and i gotta go,will write more later,pray for us please....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Me too. God I hate it when dogs get old. Hang in there, am thinking of you guys.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*vestibular syndrom*

Im sure this is whats called vestibular syndrom,she went through this the same time last year,same month and everything.I hand to hand feed her tonight and will use the baby type syringe to help her with fluids,she is just so so off balance,last year she was back in shape in a few days,so we are praying she gets through this time pretty comfortably.Thank you all for your support,gotta take care of our baby so talk to you all soon.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck, hope that is what it is and she's back up and on her feet soon. I know she is more than worth it, but she really is a lucky pup to have you guys as owners. Please do let us know how she goes....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Hey cupy, I remember your posts from last year when your baby had the stroke. Sending positive thoughts your way...I know she's a fighter!!!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*thank you*

Thank you all so much for your support,the only thing that is worrying the hell out of me is her taking care of her buisness,i will feel much better and i am sure she will to when she finally does her no.2 to the bathroom.Im doing all i can to help hold her up and keep her balanced,but i hope when she has to go she will,i dont care if she even does it in the apartment right now,poor girl.I reread my post from last year,and i see this lasted for almost a week,it just seems a little harder for her this time,but at the same time i drive myself crazy worrying about every little thing,but its only been almost twenty four hours since this started again,so i am doing all i can.Thank you all again...


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*help*

I am getting worried and could use a little feed back,our girl went to the bathroom no.2 and ate turkey burger and sweet potatoes on monday morning,she hasnt done a no.2 since and is only getting fluids in her for now,should i call the vet for a laxative or give her a little more time.She did eat a good breakfest monday and i would think she would have gone by now,should i be a little more patient,she is going out and all and im helping her all i can due to the dizziness.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

I would like to encourage everyone to read about veatibular diease,it occurs mostly with older animals but not all the time,it really seems like a stroke but most of the time it isnt,its really scary if you havent been through it before,its really tough and the only medicine for it is tender loving care and time.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*Bouncing Back*

Our girl Cupid finally took care of her bathroom issues,its a big relief,and she is doing great on accepting fluids with pedialite mixture,she hasnt eaten anything since monday afternoon but she she be good to go by at least tommorrow sometime,i have made her chicken breast and her other favorites,and she has licked at them and all but she still has the dizziness and balance issues and that is getting better each and everyday so her appetite should be back to normal at anytime,she is one strong girl and has even wiggled her tail through all of this again.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just read your post from yesterday, glad she finally went. I guess she couldn't stimulate her bowels by being unable to move. It sounds like you're feeling a lot more optimistic too, which is lovely to hear. Hopefully she'll get her appetite back very shortly. Thanks for the updates, and I hope like anything she continues to improve!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear she is getting multiple problems all at once, and about the heart and the dizziness. 

Did you ever take her to get a second opinion? It seems like your vet is kind of nonchalant about her dizziness. I just wonder if there's something more to do for it than wait it out. 

Like this vet, he says:


> he way we treat these is to first make the accurate diagnosis with the history and the signs that we just talked about. But then also it's good to do some blood work to be sure there isn't some other underlying disease that is causing this. We also like to get them started on an anti-inflammatory. I usually use a short acting steroid to decrease swelling in the area that's been affected. And we also like to get them on an antibiotic. In the event that there is an infection in the middle ear it can mimic this same disease and it's so important to get a really good antibiotic on board.


Video: How to Treat Vestibular Disease in Old Dogs | eHow.com


I hope today is a much better day for her (and you). It does seem that this always gets better.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

We have asked about other vets in our area and the ratings on them were not good at all,we did hear great things about a vet the next state over in Delaware,and will be making that trip soon as she is getting around better.Our regular vet did change anti-biotics but she isnt putting anything down as of yet,we have tried pill pockets and everything.She is improving and getting back to herself,she was up and walking on her own last night for a short time,she pushed the door open to the bedroom and we looked and there she stood,such a beautiful site to see,she was saying it was time to go out,it was great.But we will be seeing this other vet soon,i would still like to keep an eye on her teat and get a second opinion on that also.Thank you all for your ongoing support,everyone here is great and loving parents.Gotta run-she is ready to go out...


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Cupid is back to drinking from her water bowl and we are still adding some pedialite also,she is taking longer bathroom breaks and enjoying laying in the sun and she is gaining her balance back really quick also,she enjoyed her chicken breast i made up for her and it is a relief to see her eat again.She is really one tuff girl,i am so happy for her,and i cant thank you all enough for your support.Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad for you and for cupid. As much as I love old dogs, dang they sure can worry us. She is lucky to have such a loving and concerned owner.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*OH NO! Leave It- Yucky*

Well,our girl continues to improve everyday,seems like she has alot more energy and all and she is eating great,but all of a sudden she is taking a liking to other dog feces on our walk today,i had her on the leash and noticed she was trying to get at something and was hunched down with that eating motion and when i said leave it and pulled her back she was still trying to get a bite of nastiness,then on our second walk a little closer to home she attempted it yet again,yuck,i just dont know what has gotten her to start up this nasty habit at her age,especially after going through all her health problems this has really surprised me,i dont recall her ever doing this.Hopefully it doesnt turn into an everyday doo-doo hunt.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

cupybear said:


> Well,our girl continues to improve everyday,seems like she has alot more energy and all and she is eating great,but all of a sudden she is taking a liking to other dog feces on our walk today,i had her on the leash and noticed she was trying to get at something and was hunched down with that eating motion and when i said leave it and pulled her back she was still trying to get a bite of nastiness,then on our second walk a little closer to home she attempted it yet again,yuck,i just dont know what has gotten her to start up this nasty habit at her age,especially after going through all her health problems this has really surprised me,i dont recall her ever doing this.Hopefully it doesnt turn into an everyday doo-doo hunt.


i don't know why so many dogs do that! Especially getting in the habit after years of not doing it. I am a little freaked out myself, as it did appear yesterday Snorkels reached into some tall grass and got some poo, which she's never done before. I am hoping I am wrong and it was just rotten food, or something. But out in the middle of the pasture, I'm not sure what else it could be.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, you wonder why on earth an old dog would suddenly start a habit like that. Can't explain it to you I'm afraid. You'll just have to monitor it, hopefully it'll go away. I am so glad to hear she is doing so well. All old dogs should have owners like you and your wife!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my, I have not been around much and am so sorry to hear you have all been going through a difficult time again. I have to get back here more frequently to keep updated on your special girl. Glad she has come through this last bout with what sounds vestibular....please continue to keep us all posted. We're pulling for you guys!!


----------

